# Power PC ATX Motherboard

## AggieEmpeg

Does anyone know if these exist?  I would love to be able to run GentooPPC on a box that I built using a standard ATX form factor motherboard that ran a PPC processor instead of an x86.  This would also definitely beat buying an Apple machine just to run LinuxPPC.

----------

## klieber

Yes, there's a few, but I'm not sure they're any cheaper than simply buying a Mac.  Try this Google search for more information.

You might have better luck picking up a used mac on ebay or something.

--kurt

----------

## CarstenIQ

I just found one company that builds ATX style motherboard with an PPC and that is the AmigaOne X1000. 

http://www.a-eon.com/?page=x1000

I would be also interested if there is more that this. Unfortunately, it's quite an investment.

----------

